# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 1/16/2008



## Greg (Jan 14, 2008)

Wednesday is my daughter's fifth birthday so I'm out, but I figured I'd start this thread for the benefit of the rest of the Sundown crew.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope to be there.

What better way to celebrate your daughter's b-day then to take her for a session on the slopes??? :idea:


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> What better way to celebrate your daughter's b-day then to take her for a session on the slopes??? :idea:



We're going out to dinner as a family. She's usually in bed before 7 pm anyway. That said, I guess I could head over late, but I'll probably just hand this week.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> We're going out to dinner as a family. She's usually in bed before 7 pm anyway. That said, I guess I could head over late, but I'll probably just hand this week.



I was just kidding.... This year...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 15, 2008)

I think i'll be at Ski Sundown Wednesday night too. I'd welcome a chance to take a few runs with any AZ'ers there that night.  Perhaps finally put some faces to the names i've read so much about :grin:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2008)

looks like my one and only chance to ski in the forseeable future.  i should be there.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> We're going out to dinner as a family. She's usually in bed before 7 pm anyway. That said, I guess I could head over late, but I'll probably just hand this week.



Awww, happy birthday lil' Gregina!!! 50/50 at this point for me still....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> I think i'll be at Ski Sundown Wednesday night too. I'd welcome a chance to take a few runs with any AZ'ers there that night.  Perhaps finally put some faces to the names i've read so much about :grin:





2knees said:


> looks like my one and only chance to ski in the forseeable future.  i should be there.



Cool, I was starting to think I'd be by myself.  7:30 at the sun deck is the usual meeting spot gmcunni.  I'll be in a blue and black jacket, black pants, and a dark helmet with a meathead sticker and a BC.com Goat (or whatever it is) sticker on the back.  I'll be on my skinny ass Head mogul skis (which have been mistaken for old straight skis on more than one occasion), as will 2knees.

Pat, I'm sure I know where I'll find you either way... 



MRGisevil said:


> 50/50 at this point for me still....



Get some friggin rest already, this is getting ridiculous.. :roll:  The least you could do is let Tim go without you....


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The least you could do is let Tim go without you....



That's what I was thinking last night. Seems like Marge keeps him on a tight leash...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's what I was thinking last night. Seems like Marge keeps him on a tight leash...



DUDE!! I offered! That momma's boy pansied out @ the first sign of a sneeze! 

... I mean... love you lots hon.

Gm, if I'm there, I'm easy enough to find... just see my avatar.

And Brian....pfffttt....I can't be asked to respond to your cheekiness right now....which is marganese for 'I got nothin'...


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> DUDE!! I offered! That momma's boy pansied out @ the first sign of a sneeze!



You really are gonna give the poor kid a complex... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Gm, if I'm there, I'm easy enough to find... just see my avatar.



:lol:



MRGisevil said:


> And Brian....pfffttt....I can't be asked to respond to your cheekiness right now....which is marganese for 'I got nothin'...



Cheekiness??  I'm serious, stop going to work if you have to, and get some damn rest already!   There's skiing to be had!!!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheekiness??  I'm serious, stop going to work if you have to, and get some damn rest already!   There's skiing to be had!!!



I have been, it just wont go away


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I have been, it just wont go away



More rest, less work, more medication or something.  Either that or just go skiing anyway.  Work that damn thing out of your body! :idea:


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2008)

Word from Chris Sullivan is Nor'easter is set to get about 5 hours of snowmaking tonight and again tomorrow night. Should be great for you guys. Enjoy!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2008)

So...

bvibert
gmcunni
2knees
Marge (maybe??)

Anyone else gonna make it??


----------



## 2knees (Jan 16, 2008)

i havent cleared it yet.  the boss was in a foul mood last night before she left for work.  i'll see what happens when i get home tonight.

but i did

Vacuum the entire downstairs, wash the kitchen floor, pick up the kids rooms and did 2 loads of laundry.  That has to count for something.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> i havent cleared it yet.  the boss was in a foul mood last night before she left for work.  i'll see what happens when i get home tonight.
> 
> but i did
> 
> Vacuum the entire downstairs, wash the kitchen floor, pick up the kids rooms and did 2 loads of laundry.  That has to count for something.



Hell ya, that better count for something!

Now keep it down, that's more than I did while my wife was working last night...


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> i havent cleared it yet.  the boss was in a foul mood last night before she left for work.  i'll see what happens when i get home tonight.
> 
> but i did
> 
> Vacuum the entire downstairs, wash the kitchen floor, pick up the kids rooms and did 2 loads of laundry.  That has to count for something.





bvibert said:


> Hell ya, that better count for something!
> 
> Now keep it down, that's more than I did while my wife was working last night...


Eh.  I don't even feel like commenting on that one.....


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So...
> 
> bvibert
> gmcunni
> ...



Marge maybe... I don't wanna end up bailing again last minute so I'm gonna see how I feel when I get home and if it's better than "really crappy" I'll head out and find you guys.


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2008)

I tried 2 different people but I can't get anyone to watch the kids.  The only other people who watch our kids are too far away for a weeknight... so I guess I'm definitely out.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Marge maybe... I don't wanna end up bailing again last minute so I'm gonna see how I feel when I get home and if it's better than "really crappy" I'll head out and find you guys.



Hope to see ya there, you know where to find us (well me at least and Pat, if he goes).  You can call me if you want, so that I know to be on the lookout.  Although it'll be hard to spot you since the storm trooper outfit blends into the snow.... 



severine said:


> I tried 2 different people but I can't get anyone to watch the kids.  The only other people who watch our kids are too far away for a weeknight... so I guess I'm definitely out.



Bummer.   It would have been nice to get some turns in together...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 16, 2008)

i hope to be on a chairlift by 6:30 if the traffic isn't too bad. I will look for you guys @ 7:30 on the sundeck.  

me: volkls, black pants, blue soft shell (or a red jacket if it is really cold) and a red hat (goofy looking red hat as my son calls it).

-gary


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hope to see ya there, you know where to find us (well me at least and Pat, if he goes).  You can call me if you want, so that I know to be on the lookout.  Although it'll be hard to spot you since the storm trooper outfit blends into the snow....
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer.   It would have been nice to get some turns in together...



Ok, if need be I'll give ya a ring


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 16, 2008)

severine said:


> I tried 2 different people but I can't get anyone to watch the kids.  The only other people who watch our kids are too far away for a weeknight... so I guess I'm definitely out.


Just drop them off at Gregs house....He has nothing to do..:razz:


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Just drop them off at Gregs house....He has nothing to do..:razz:


I'm sure he would have loved 2 extra kids at his daughter's birthday celebration. :lol:


----------

